Ask HN: Do you guys still write test cases for your MVPs or hobby projects? - vuyani
======
bbcbasic
Not if I am just exploring a new language or libraries. Yes if it is meant to
be a complete piece of software.

~~~
eyan
Basically this. Unless I am exploring testing. :D

------
mbrock
I try to write effective tests that really help me out without being too
constraining or tedious.

When I go back to fix something or refactor old code, I know what an anxious
experience it is to do that without test coverage, so having a basic test
suite makes me happy.

------
1_800_UNICORN
MVPs? Absolutely. Just because it's the first iteration doesn't mean it's not
important to test that everything in that first iteration works.

Hobby projects? Less so, particularly if it's just me writing software.
However, if I'm writing a particularly hairy piece of logic I'll absolutely
write some tests for it (for example, I wrote a JS calendar plugin just to see
if I could do better than the many existing ones, and I did all of the date
logic myself using JS's terrible Date library).

------
Piskvorrr
Yes. Especially if it's a shared project - then I'm reasonably sure that it's
me who introduced a bug, and not the others ;)

------
Rannath
Yes. It's a bit hard to do so for games, but doing so makes it SOOOOOOO much
easier to port if you have to. After all a test is basically a port to a
system that has a different graphical, windowing & input system (none, none, &
simulated).

------
PerfectNumber
My friend shared tons of details in how he tested his future wife for
possibility of long lasting relationship.

They got divorced 1 yr after marriage.

So much for writing a test cases. Follow your intuition.

------
PaulHoule
Most of the time. I program in Java so tests and ide are my repl.

------
firebones
If I intend to share or build upon it, yes.

If I'm exploring an idea that I know is throwaway and won't be foundational
for anything else, no.

------
current_call
If I've spent the time to learn the testing framework, I'll use it for hobby
projects.

------
cauterized
Yup. I get bored of click through testing pretty quickly.

